# ¿Cómo usar el Proteus para crear PCBs?



## ANDREU (Dic 1, 2010)

Soy un electronico de los antiguos,y ahora que estoy jubilado, y tengo tiempo quiero pasar mis esquemas al proteus, eso me es facil, pero cuando quiero usar el ares para hacer los circuitos impresos no soy capaz, si alguien tiene la paciencia de esplicarmelo paso por paso se lo agradeceria, me he comprado el libro de German Tojero, y lo de ares no me aclaro, culpa mia claro. dejo mi correo y estare atento al forum, de antemano agradecido por la ayuda


----------



## angel36 (Dic 1, 2010)

creo que hay un tutorial para el huso del ares acá es cuestión de buscarlo lo demás es mas practica que otra cosa

PS...por seguridad no se permiten poner la direcciones de e-mail...en todo caso cuando UD encuentre el tema correcto trate desde allí sacar sus dudas...pero la idea es compartir tanto las preguntas como las respuestas....

saludos


----------



## ANDREU (Dic 1, 2010)

gracias por la ayuda, como ves soy novato en el foro, no pondre mas mi email, pero si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradecere.


----------



## angel36 (Dic 1, 2010)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12710&d=1228279386

descargue esto y fíjese si le sirve

saludos


----------



## ANDREU (Dic 1, 2010)

ANGEL    Te agradecco la ayuda, he descargado la ayuda la he sacado por la impresora y al seguirla me encuentro ya que en el primer paso tengo problemas, me die que una vez terminado el esquema valla al design y en design exprorer enre, resuslta que en mi resign ho esta el resig exprorer, no se si es porque tengo la version 6, ¿se puede encontrar en otro lugar el maldito design exprorer?

por lo demas el manual es muy completo una vez mas gracias


----------



## angel36 (Dic 1, 2010)

bueno yo tengo la versión 7 ....... el desing explorer lo encuntro en la barra de tareas......osea en el cuadro superior izquierdo....la cuarta casilla es la que ud busca


----------



## ANDREU (Dic 1, 2010)

en la seis no sale, tendre que buscar la versio 7, gracias compañero

De veras eres un angel


----------



## angel36 (Dic 1, 2010)

hay otro programa mas facil que se llama PCB Wizard es mas facil de usar....pero todo depende para que lo quiera.......
se puede simular crear esquemas y por supuesto las placas.........


----------



## ANDREU (Dic 1, 2010)

Lo tendre encuenta, el proteus me gusta mucho por sus librerias y no lo veo dificil, pero me he encallado en el desing exprorer, tengo ya hechos muchod esquemas y procurare encontrar la version 7,creo que saldre de este problema con vuestra ayuda   gracias


----------



## ANDREU (Dic 2, 2010)

he probado el programa pcb wizard y no est mal pero insistire en el proteus, angel una pregunta, entro en el apartado sofware de simulacion y diseño y veo que lo publicado es del año pasado y ademas pasan los dias y no hay nada nuevo¿que sucede? no se encontrar lo actual


----------



## angel36 (Dic 2, 2010)

y si hay temas discontinuados....se recomienda no ¨revivirlos¨ jejej...solo se puede si se aporta algo constructivo al tema.....

los temas actuales están siempre al principio del post.... están ordenados así los mas actual al comienzo y asi en orden descendente

y si es cuestión de meterle manos al programa nomas si llega a hacer algo mal o desconfigurarlo ....no importa lo desintala y lo vuelve a instalar...asique  metale nomas....


----------



## ANDREU (Dic 3, 2010)

ANGEL, ya tengo el proteus 7 y un tutelar muy extenso, estoy en las primeras lecciones y por ahora todo marcha bien, me siento como un chaval con un caramelo de kilo, ya te ire contando mis progresos, tengo varios esquemas pasados y voy cojiendo practica para localizar los componentes, te mando un abrazo y hasta pronto


----------



## angel36 (Dic 8, 2010)

recién leo el mensaje....no estuve ni cerca de nada que tuviese acceso a la web........(y es bastante feo...ja)

bueno me alegro que este todo en camino....aver si ud después nos enseña...jajaj

saludos!


----------



## ANDREU (Dic 22, 2010)

Angel ya domio el proteus me he hecho el circuito y la placa, funciona correctamente, estoy muy contento con el programa proteus, es una pasada, seguire estudiando para dominarlo totalmente, por ahora nungun problema, gracias por toda tu ayuda y FELICES FIESTAS.te desea tu amigo ANDREU.

Felices fiestas a todos desde espaÑa barcelona. Andreu

QUE LOS REYES MAGOS SEAN BUENOS CON TODOS


----------



## angel36 (Dic 22, 2010)

buenísimo!...

Muchas Gracias...... Felices Fiestas para ud y los suyos!


----------



## ANDREU (Ene 3, 2011)

Estoy haciendo un PCB y me falta en la libreria para que me reconocca el ARES varios componentes, principalmente los displeis de siete segmentos, los diodos led, los pulsadores (button), se que puedo emularlos pero no es lo mismo, si alguien me los puede pasar o decirme donde los puedo encontrar se lo agradecere. GRACIAS  Andreu de barcelona. un saludo.


----------



## angel36 (Ene 9, 2011)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/aporte-librerias-proteus-18793/

alli ay  unas librerías de proteus  no me fije si están los display's


----------



## ANDREU (Ene 10, 2011)

gracias por la ayuda, seguire buscando, es cierto que hay problema con los encapsulados, y no lo entiendo.
¿tan dificil es hacer un encapsulado de un pulsador o de un diodo? veo que este programa esta muy elaborado y aun asi le falta las elementos muy simples, repito seguire bucando y gracias nuevamente.


----------



## ANDREU (Ene 25, 2011)

tego librerias para proteus pero no se donde y como descargarlas, ¿alguien me puede orientar?


----------



## angel36 (Ene 25, 2011)

No se entiende bien amigo...... podrías explicar mejor?


----------



## ANDREU (Ene 25, 2011)

Me pasaron unas librerias para proteus y no se como pasarlas al proteus, no se si me esplico bien, ya me diras algo

MI PREGUNTA ES, ¿TENGO QUE COPIARLAS EN EL FICHERO SAMPLES, ¿donde las meto para luego capturarlas.


----------



## angel36 (Ene 25, 2011)

si no me equivoco........tenes que descargarlas o descomprimirlas en tu PC.... después abrir el programa y en la ventana de librerías tenes la opción de agregar......se deberia de abrir un explorador y desde el buscas donde las bajaste en tu ordenador...y las vas agregando...........


----------



## gzaloprgm (Ene 25, 2011)

No, supongo que hay que meterlas en C:\Program Files\Labcenter Electronics\Proteus 7 Professional\LIBRARY y \MODELS


----------



## angel36 (Ene 25, 2011)

En verdad nunca tuve que ponerle librerías nuevas a ese programa es probable que lo que digas gzaloprgmes  sea correcto...........


----------



## gzaloprgm (Ene 25, 2011)

Yo tampoco tuve que agregarle nada, pero supongo que irán ahí...


----------



## ANDREU (Ene 26, 2011)

no podemos pasar a ares diodos leds ni displeys, faltan los pulsadores y un mogollon de cosa, no entiendo como podeis hacer la placa si faltan la mitad de componentes, me pregunto si sere yo el unico que tiene estos problemas, prometo que no soy marciano, ya me esplicareis como lo solucionais vosotros. probare de entrar las librerias por donde me dices.  gracias a todos


----------



## gzaloprgm (Ene 26, 2011)

Shh, hablá más bajito (no uses mayúsculas)...

Esos componentes SÍ están en la librería por default... Cuando pasás al pcb, tenés que decir qué cosas querés... la librería de un led de 5mm se llama "led", los display de 7 segmentos son "7seg-*", los pulsadores "sw-push*"

Antes de quejarte, por favor mirá todos los paquetes que incluye... Si no está lo que necesitás, hacé el paquete, es realmente sencillo... solamente necesitás un calibre o una regla que mida en décimas de pulgadas...


----------



## ANDREU (Feb 3, 2011)

estoy intentando gravar el pic 16f84a, me he montado el programador JDM, tengo el programa icprog, he revisado, varias veces el cable serie, el programador y creo que todo esta bien, lo configuro con las instrucciones del programa y,....al cargar el programa a quemar me da este anuncio, EL FICHERO NO CONTIENE UN VALOR ID PARA EL DEPOSITO, total que me he encallado aqui, no se que hacer, si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradecere y, si teneis el hexe del programa encender un led lo probaria, GRACIAS.


----------



## gzaloprgm (Feb 3, 2011)

> EL FICHERO NO CONTIENE UN VALOR ID PARA EL DEPOSITO


Parece que el que hizo el hex se olvidó de agregar al mismo a qué dispositivo se supone que corresponde (ID del dispositivo)


----------



## ANDREU (Feb 3, 2011)

gzaloprgm, colega no he usado mayusculas pero aunque lo hiciera no encuentro que sea una ofensa, no se como te puede molestar esta tonteria, hay cosas mas importantes que esta de mayusculas o minusculas,y a otra cosa, he visitado tu http y me ha gustado, se ve que estas metido en la electronica y estas presto a ayudar, eso si es importante para mi, te agradezco tu colaboración y gracias por todo.
ANDREU DE BARCELONA, un amigo

no se de que va el asunto ID, yo no programo (por ahora) me lo paso un colega y si no me das mas detalles me quedo igual que antes

alguien me puede esplicar el ID de un programa, para poderlo cargar en pic? gracias


----------



## ANDREU (Feb 4, 2011)

he leido en el foro que alguien estaba interesado por la  CPU Z80 yo tengo unos 15,  tambien tengo un par de ULAS del sincler,si alguien le interesa que se comunique conmigo, no pretendo hacer negocio solo facilitar por si no encuentra este material en el mercado.


----------



## ANDREU (Feb 12, 2011)

He montado el programador pic de Pablin, He seguido todas las instrucciones, tenfo un fichero hexe que he probado en el programa proteus y me lo hace funcionar, cuando lo quiero cargar en el programador me dice:
el fichero no contiene un valor ID para el deposito.
¿ alguien se ha encontrado con este problema ? ¿que puedo hace?

:020000040000FA
:020000000528D1
:06000A0083161F30850083
:10001000FE308600831206100518102806140C28DE
:0400200006100C2892
:02400E00F13F80
:00000001FF
esto es lo que veo en el hexe,¿ es correcto?
Espero noticias, Gracias


----------



## andyt (Sep 5, 2012)

hola muhachos...
tengo un poblema si alguien puede darme una pequeña ayuda se lo agradeceria....
estoy montando un publik en proteus, el problema es que se me esta llenando de lineas y me faltan 5 matrixes.
he meirado en videos que hacen lo mismo pero nada conectado, ya tiene el diseño  "ejem un letrero luminico esta con las letras" ...  como puedo hacer esto ......
dejo una foto para mejor entendimiento..
gracias...


----------

